

5 Productive things geeks (or anyone) can do while commuting - gdltec
http://austintechgeeks.com/2010/09/29/5-productive-things-geeks-or-anyone-can-do-while-commuting/

======
BrandonM
> Think and learn

I think the utility of doing this is often understated. Many of us have been
led to believe that if we are "just sitting there" without reading or talking
or whatever else, then we are wasting time. I felt this way for a long time,
but at the same time I was too lazy to make the trip to the library or carry
my heavy laptop onto the bus.

After some time spending my bus rides simply relaxing and thinking, I found
myself considering ideas that I really hadn't before. I would suggest to
anyone who's interested to try it for a couple weeks and see if it does some
good. I suggest taking a notebook to occasionally jot down the ideas you have,
but remember that the point is not to write but to let your mind wander and
contemplate various topics.

~~~
gdltec
I couldn't agree more with you about this. I am usually able to resolve
problems or come up with good ideas when I just stop and think, without doing
anything else, just sit there, relax and think.

